# Check Points and Road Blocks on main land Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Just recently there has been some terrorist activity in Spain. In posting the following I have no wish to frighten anybody but fore warned is fore armed.

A couple of years ago we witnessed a very frightening incident at a road block in Portugal. It was at night in heavy rain when a tourist driving a car miss understood the signals from the GNR (Guard National Republic) Police. He thought he was being waved through and the police just wanted them to stop on a certain spot. It all worked out well in the end, it could also have ended in disaster.

"Watch for temporary checkpoints and traffic stops particularly at night. These are usually set up for one of three reasons:

(1) Routine license and registration checks;

(2) During times of high terrorist threat, to watch for certain individuals;

(3) D U I ("Driving while Under the Influence" [of alcohol or drugs]) checks, which are normally done late at night and on weekends in areas with restaurants and clubs.

In case you are stopped, be prepared to show your passport and driver's license and vehicle registration.

Sometimes vehicles will be waved through once the police see that foreigner is driving. However, you should never assume you won't have to stop! Make certain you understand the signal the officer is giving to you. If the signal is to stop and you keep going, you may be in serious trouble.

The unofficial "protocol" for checkpoints at night is to turn on the vehicle's inside lights and dim the headlights while stopping for inspection. If your vehicle has tinted glass, roll down the driver's side window. This makes it easier for police to safely identify and check the vehicle and its occupants. During this type of inspection, remain calm, do not make any quick movements and obey instructions."

For those who have driven in Morocco & Turkey the procedure will be familiar.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ephesus

We must stop meeting like this...........I agree with your posting, although I am sure it was not the intention, a little alarmist.

The recent terrorist attacks in Spain have had little or no lasting effect (sorry, ETA). Massive traffic jams were the case during the "situation". The preferred method of vehicle policing in my parts (Spain) is with road block/checks. Safer I would suggest than police cars chasing around at high speed. Fact is that fewer roads make this style of vehicle policing cheap and effective. 

Your points 1.2.3. almost certainly apply to the UK as well. Only difference is armed police presence as a matter of course.......side point.... I read recently that fewer innocent people have been shot in Spain/France by the police than the Uk.

Anyway, the situation is that if you drive around Spain, particularly late at night you are almost certainly going to meet a road-block at some stage. These road blocks are always well lit and will invariably have one officer waiving a bright neon baton. (They do not wish to get run over). Brit plated vehicle are nearly always waved on, but as you say be careful. If in doubt stop!

However, on other than main roads, do make sure that at least some of the "Police" are in uniform and look for marked cars as you slow down. If in doubt move on very very slowly drop door locks and stop beyond road-block.

Oh yeh. If you have tinted side windows it will be a 300e fine.


----------



## 93158 (May 1, 2005)

*What are you on?*

Am I missing something?

When I go away I am not driving around in the night and definitely not when it is raining so heavily that I don't understand what the Police want me to do. When it gets dark I like most motorhome drivers are settled in a nice comfortable spot for a long sleep. I will be enjoying a good meal, drinking a glass of wine and maybe watching TV or reading a good book.

Now if you want some good road blocks and checks to worry about go to Russia. We took our Rapido there this summer, road blocks with heavily armed Police and Army are everywhere. Some times they are only 20 kms apart and you certainly do not try to drive through them. Not if you want to live that is!

So stop worrying people about things that are so unreal most campers wont ever see it in there lifetime!


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*Road locks in Europe*

During the rn up to the Gulf war and during it:- There were armed police on the borders into France between Spain, Luxemburge & Belgium. Dont knoe what they were looking for But we got our documents ready & showed the passports BEFORE we reached the gates & were waived through

Also the were checking vehicles in the ferrry queue with sniffer dogs and ALL the last minute arivals were searched before boarding & one poor chapin a MH whoos starter motor had packed upwas checked before boarding Then pulled in as he came off the boat

I am reliably told that at the M6 weighbridge just North of Carlise there is often an armed police in attendence

& yess all the temporary Police checks in the night in this country are well lit


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the timely reminder to be on your mettle at Police checkpoints, Don.

I'm not as complacent as Mikea obviously is (never driven a motorhome at night? never driven a motorhome in a thunderstorm? ...come on!) and being careful rather than cavalier at a roadblock is good advice.

Detourer, perhaps the reason more 'innocent' people have been shot by Police in the UK (a very questionable statistic in itself) may be because the population of the UK really don't take the concept of 'armed Police' seriously, as they are rarely seen or encountered. People in other countries know exactly what to do when their (always armed) Police say "Stop!"


----------

